# Hab lighting



## Bigholty (May 29, 2018)

Evening all, with the weather changing and my solar not running full power, I've wondered about the 7 interior lights I have fitted in my camper. It's a 2003 ducato lifestyle , they are all halogen , find this out the hard way.....picking a dead moth of one and burning my thumb and finger tip.... Thought they were led...
Question where's the best to source new replacement light fittings ( same hole and depth sizes) ...bit vague as ive not even tried to take any apart yet .


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Some recommendations for halogen bulb replacements in this thread.

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/49-tech-mech-chat/233337-led-bulbs.html#post2973183

Terry


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Change them all for LEDs. Much better for your leisure battery.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

eBay! They MIGHT not last as long as some but they are much cheaper. I’ve used eBay LED’s for years, only needed to replace one and as they were at least a third of the cost of “Branded” ones I’m still in pocket.

Andy


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Bigholty said:


> Evening all, with the weather changing and my solar not running full power, I've wondered about the 7 interior lights I have fitted in my camper. It's a 2003 ducato lifestyle , they are all halogen , find this out the hard way.....picking a dead moth of one and burning my thumb and finger tip.... Thought they were led...
> Question where's the best to source new replacement light fittings ( same hole and depth sizes) ...bit vague as ive not even tried to take any apart yet .


Hi
When you say replace "light fittings" i assume you mean the bulbs.

Seeing as you're just down the road; why don't you come through to the motorhome show in Lincoln and get them there, Aten Lighting have a stall along with a few other suppliers, give you chance to see the lights in the flesh, so to speak, and decide the type of light you prefer, warm, cool, etc. You'll get a small discount on camping at the show if you book with this forum and get to meet a few of us, have to be quick as advance booking closes tomorrow.
the forum thread for the rally is here https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/24-rallies/222913-lincoln-motorhome-show-season-finale-lincoln.html
The forum info page where you can reserve a place is here https://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=1081
Warners page for the rally is here https://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/shows/show/the-motorhome-show-season-finale

I got mine from Aten Lighting at a rally around 7 years ago, they were only a few quid each and then a rally discount to add as well, all mine are G4 fittings with the pins on the side except for the 3 strips lights in the kitchen and both bedrooms, i replaced them with LED flexible strips.

Hope this helps
Lee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just get the cheapest ones, they're so common now, even the cheapies are decent enough, search google fro LED bulbs/lamps to get a match & the right description.


----------



## Bigholty (May 29, 2018)

Well that was an easy job , popped to Screwfix bought ( little more expensive but if they didn't fit , no hassle returning ) 2 four packs of the lap cool white G4 led bulbs, bit tricky getting the cover of the fittings ,but 15 mins and all 8 main hab lights are changed , the hab voltage meter doesn't even move with all the lights on, and they don't flash when the water pump is running... Happy days


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You might want to take them back and swap em for warm white.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I buy mine in Wilko


----------



## Bigholty (May 29, 2018)

Just been and looked at the lighting in the van , started to get worried about the warm white bulb colours etc , it looks fine , they arent harsh and are still bright , so its a great result , at £12.00 for the 4 leds im not worried about saving a couple of pounds ...


----------

